# Refurb MGB GT Rear Lights. Any tips?



## Dublin2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lads,

I've a 1981 MGB. Rear lights are pretty grim. I've searched this guide and didnt find anything on it.

Just wondering would you use your RA and some Menzerna or buy the specific 3M kit?

ANy tips or better, pointers around the site would be great.


many thanks...


ALAN


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

I've seen alot of people wet sand and cut them and they come back really well on other cars, maybe consider this  

Joe


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If I already had a da with spot pads and other polishes I would try those first


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Alan,

It's funny you posted this, because I just finished restoring the tail lamp lenses on my 1977 MG MGB Roadster! If you have a DA, great, but because of the size it's just as easy to remove them and do them by hand. I took them inside, and completed both while watching a two-part special feature of Doctor Who, which made what would otherwise be somewhat monotonous work unnoticeable.

In terms of product selection, I found that Meguiar's Mirror Glaze #105 Ultra-Cut Compound with a short-pile microfiber towel worked wonders to remove some of the deeper scratches, and restore the clarity. You could wet-sand and buff if you wanted to, as they certainly have enough material to handle it, but I personally didn't see the need. The original tail-lamp lenses on MGB's are fairly soft, and really easy to polish. I think you'll be surprised what even mild products like Car-Lack68 NSC, or AutoGlym SRP can do! 

After you polish them, I would recommend applying a coat of sealant or wax to protect them, as the older plastic formulations didn't have the UVA/UVB inhibitors that are built into modern materials. On the flip side, they are much better built than modern plastic parts, and are easily restored after 30-50 years of neglect. 

Have fun with the MGB!

Safety Fast...

Steampunk


----------



## Dublin2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Steampunk, many thanks for your reply. Apologies for not acknowledging sooner.

THis is a great tip. I will try it at the weekend and I'll take some before and afters.

BTW, do have any paint depth measurements on your MG?

I bought a PDG here as a group buy and I'll post them up also. I think the roof on the MG is something like 50 odd ums which is mad...

cheers,


ALAN


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just been watching an old episode of Wheeler Dealers renovating an MGBGT and they said putting the rear lenses in the dishwasher really gets them looking like new, sounds strange but.....


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dublin2011 said:


> Steampunk, many thanks for your reply. Apologies for not acknowledging sooner.
> 
> THis is a great tip. I will try it at the weekend and I'll take some before and afters.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you appreciated it! My tail lamps turned out great, and I'm sure that you'll get good results.

Almost all MG's have had at least one repaint in their life (Usually by an idiot, in my experience.), and most frequently, several (Again, an issue that can usually be traced back to idiots... ). Also, back in the day most MG's were waxed to death with products that contained abrasives the size of beach sand, so the few original paint jobs around don't have much in the way of top-coat left. I can attest, however, that the original paint is superb stuff if you can find a car with it! Mine's a barn find with original Leyland-mixed acrylic enamel, though unfortunately bodywork dictates a full repaint with modern 2K Acrylic Urethanes .

If you only read 50 total microns of paint on the roof you would just about be showing primer if it was a repaint, or even an original factory job (They didn't really skimp on the paint. Both the undercoat and filler were applied wet-on-wet, so it was pretty close to 50-microns before you even got to the top-coat! Also, the original enamels took several coats to cover, so if it was that thin the colour would start looking a bit patchy.) so I would double-check findings.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

RICH2508 said:


> Just been watching an old episode of Wheeler Dealers renovating an MGBGT and they said putting the rear lenses in the dishwasher really gets them looking like new, sounds strange but.....


That's only because they're lazy, and can't be arsed to actually clean and rinse them out properly by hand, in the sink . Alkaline dish detergents will have no positive effect on oxidized MGB tail lamps, other than removing the dirt. I've known a couple of guys who've put engine, suspension, and transmission parts in their dishwashers just to save themselves a little bit of work :wall:. What they did not calculate for before they did it, however, was the amount of abuse they'd receive once their wives found out. To say the least it negated any benefit :lol:....

Steampunk


----------

